# Movie Alphabet Game



## Leaf (Jun 29, 2008)

The first letter of each movie should be in alphabetical order.



Angel Eyes


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 29, 2008)

Batman


----------



## Leaf (Jun 29, 2008)

Circle of Friends


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jun 29, 2008)

Dead Poets Society


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 29, 2008)

Exorcist



CCRREEEPPPYYYYY:shock:


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jun 29, 2008)

Finding Nemo


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 29, 2008)

golden compass


----------



## Bassetluv (Jun 29, 2008)

Happyfeet


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 29, 2008)

Indiana Jones & The Last Crusade


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 30, 2008)

Jumanji!!!!!!!


----------



## Alexah (Jun 30, 2008)

Kit Kittredge, and American Girl.


----------



## kellyjade (Jun 30, 2008)

Lost in Translation


----------



## Alexah (Jun 30, 2008)

Matchstick Men.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 30, 2008)

National Treasure


----------



## Alexah (Jun 30, 2008)

Only You.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 30, 2008)

Pretty Woman


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jun 30, 2008)

Queen of the Damned


----------



## Alexah (Jul 1, 2008)

Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 2, 2008)

Schindler's list


----------



## Flopsy (Jul 2, 2008)

The Pirates of the Carribiean(sp )


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jul 2, 2008)

Unforgiven


----------



## Becca (Jul 2, 2008)

Vertigo


----------



## Alexah (Jul 2, 2008)

Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory.


----------



## Becca (Jul 2, 2008)

X-Terminator


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jul 2, 2008)

You've Got Mail


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm embarrassed to say I have seen this movie..

1969's "Z"



http://www.imdb.com/media/rm3095305984/tt0065234


----------



## Alexah (Jul 3, 2008)

American Beauty.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jul 3, 2008)

Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Leaf (Jul 4, 2008)

Cadence


----------



## ellissian (Jul 4, 2008)

Daylight


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jul 4, 2008)

Easter Parade


----------



## cheryl (Jul 5, 2008)

Face off.....gosh i just love Nicolas Cage


----------



## ellissian (Jul 5, 2008)

Get Carter


----------



## cheryl (Jul 5, 2008)

How to lose a guy in 10 day's


----------



## ellissian (Jul 5, 2008)

Indiana Jone's and the...blah blah


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jul 5, 2008)

Jeremiah Johnson


----------



## cheryl (Jul 5, 2008)

Kung fu panda


----------



## Alexah (Jul 7, 2008)

Lion King.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 7, 2008)

Mean girls


----------



## Alexah (Jul 8, 2008)

Notting Hill


----------



## cheryl (Jul 8, 2008)

Ocean's thirteen


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 9, 2008)

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][size="-1"]Psycho[/size][/font]


----------



## Alexah (Jul 9, 2008)

Queen of the "Darned"


----------



## cheryl (Jul 10, 2008)

Rumour has it


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 10, 2008)

Spiderman

Haha, I asked my mom "What's a movie that starts with an S"? "She says "Spiderman!"


----------



## Alexah (Jul 11, 2008)

Top Gun.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 11, 2008)

Unbreakable


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 11, 2008)

V for Vendetta


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 11, 2008)

HaHa, 

White Chicks


----------



## cheryl (Jul 11, 2008)

X Files


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 11, 2008)

young guns


----------



## cheryl (Jul 11, 2008)

Zoolander


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 11, 2008)

Across the Universe


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 12, 2008)

Bad Boys


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 13, 2008)

Catch me if you can


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 13, 2008)

Dumbo


----------



## ellissian (Jul 13, 2008)

Evan Almighty


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 13, 2008)

Father of the Bride


----------



## ellissian (Jul 13, 2008)

George of the jungle...given to me by my 8yr old son


----------



## cheryl (Jul 13, 2008)

Hackers


----------



## ellissian (Jul 13, 2008)

I am robot


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 13, 2008)

Independence Day


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2008)

JJ (an actual movie LOL)


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 14, 2008)

Kit Kittredge: An American Girl


----------



## ellissian (Jul 14, 2008)

Love Actually


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2008)

Madeline


----------



## ellissian (Jul 14, 2008)

Nightmare on elm street


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oceans Eleven


----------



## ellissian (Jul 14, 2008)

This is what i was supposed to post Brandy...Pirates of the caribbean! lol


----------



## cheryl (Jul 14, 2008)

Quicksand


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2008)

Red eye


----------



## ellissian (Jul 15, 2008)

Serendipity


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 15, 2008)

Terminator


----------



## ellissian (Jul 15, 2008)

Universal Soldier


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 15, 2008)

Vendetta


----------



## ellissian (Jul 15, 2008)

When Harry met Sally


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 15, 2008)

Xmen


----------



## cheryl (Jul 15, 2008)

You,me and Dupree


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 15, 2008)

Zorro


----------



## cheryl (Jul 15, 2008)

Along came a spider


----------



## ellissian (Jul 16, 2008)

Bewitched


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 16, 2008)

Charlie's Angels


----------



## ellissian (Jul 16, 2008)

Dancing with wolve's


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 16, 2008)

E.T.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 16, 2008)

Female agents


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 16, 2008)

Good Fellas


----------



## ellissian (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy Gilmore


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ice Age


----------



## ellissian (Jul 17, 2008)

Juno


----------



## cheryl (Jul 17, 2008)

Karate kid


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 17, 2008)

Lord of the Rings


----------



## cheryl (Jul 17, 2008)

Mission impossible


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 17, 2008)

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation (one of my favorites holiday movies EVER!)


----------



## cheryl (Jul 17, 2008)

Overboard


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 17, 2008)

Patches


----------



## cheryl (Jul 18, 2008)

Quick Change


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 19, 2008)

Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## cheryl (Jul 19, 2008)

Saw


----------



## ellissian (Jul 20, 2008)

The Fog


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 20, 2008)

Unbreakable


----------



## ellissian (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmmm we've probably already had V For Vendetta. I can't think of another.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 20, 2008)

Walk the line


----------

